# Anxiety & Stress Management Counseling Group in Central NJ!



## PrincetonGroupSupport (Nov 7, 2016)

Princeton Group Support Center, a unique counseling center in central New Jersey that focuses on group therapy, is happy to announce our Anxiety & Stress Management Counseling Group will be starting soon! We use a combination of cognitive-based therapies, mindfulness, and lifestyle management (the Happiness Factors) to help our group members better understand and manage their anxiety.

Goals of The Princeton Group Support Center's Anxiety and Stress Management Group are:

-to understand how anxiety works

-to eliminate, significantly reduce, and manage anxiety that has become severe enough to affect everyday life

-to give group members an opportunity to share concerns and connect with others in a safe, non-judgmental environment

Led by Kristen Cifuentes, LPC, Ed.S, the group will be meeting weekly on Wednesday evenings starting December 7th from 7:00-8:30pm. Spots are limited. For more information, please call us at 908-431-5254 or just respond to this thread! We look forward to hearing from you soon!


----------

